# L.S.C. 1913...What does it mean?



## Pappy (Nov 3, 2016)

Nothing to you folks I'm sure. To me, it means a great memory. Several times I have posted pictures of the old homestead, on the hill, that my great grandfather built in 1900. Most of all my relatives, on my mother's side, were stone masons and built their own homes.
I was talking about the homestead, on Facebook, the other day, and a fellow came on and said his family had purchased the old place and were going to fix it up. It had set idle for a few years. Anyway, he told me he was tearing down the old garage and found this corner stone with L.S.C. 1913 carved into it. He asked me if I knew who this was, and I couldn't believe what I was seeing.
L.S.C. Was.....Latham Samuel Crandall. My great grandfather.  He must have built the garage in 1913. When I told him who it was, he said he would save the stone for me if I wanted it. Of course I want it and will display it in a nice place for all to see. Will pick it up when I get back up north next summer.
Picture will not post so will have to resize it.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 3, 2016)

Hope this works:


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 3, 2016)

That's wonderful Pappy! I got a little thrill just reading your post. I can only imagine how great your thrill was!


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 3, 2016)

Wow, Pappy, that is wonderful that the new owner got in touch and will send you that stone. What a nice thing to do since it has so much meaning for you. I like hearing these kinds of stories.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 3, 2016)

That's really great Pappy.  How nice of that man.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 3, 2016)

I was totally surprised to hear from him. We talked about the old buildings that use to be there and my clubhouse in the old chicken coop. And I use to climb out my second story window and star gaze at night. He has small children too, and I can't think of a better place to raise them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2016)

That's great Pappy!  So happy you can get the stone from him, he was very considerate to contact you.  Funny how things work out sometimes.


----------



## Carla (Nov 3, 2016)

I really love things like that. Very kind person to offer it to you, a lot of people probably would not have gone to the trouble.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 3, 2016)

A gift, "Outta the blue", for sure! Will make a nice paper weight, Pappy!  Don't get a hernia!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 3, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> That's great Pappy!  So happy you can get the stone from him, he was very considerate to contact you.  Funny how things work out sometimes.




Yes SB, this was almost 70 years ago that I lived on the old farm.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 3, 2016)

Carla said:


> I really love things like that. Very kind person to offer it to you, a lot of people probably would not have gone to the trouble.



Very true, Carla.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 6, 2016)

This is a picture of my granddad and grandmom putting a time capsule in the corner stone of the house they built in the 50s. 
His father, Latham, built the old homestead.


----------

